# Movie "Nebraska"



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2014)

Has anyone else here seen this movie? I got it from Netflix the other day, and thought it was wonderful. Bruce Dern deserved an Oscar; so did June Squibb, who played his wife. I recommend this movie to one and all, especially in our age group.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Sunny. I will check it out.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sunny said:


> Has anyone else here seen this movie? I got it from Netflix the other day, and thought it was wonderful. Bruce Dern deserved an Oscar; so did June Squibb, who played his wife. I recommend this movie to one and all, especially in our age group.



Thanks for the recommend Sunny, I watch, almost exclusively, old movies, but if someone tells me of a movie I will watch it.  It's just to "if'y" trying out some of these newer ones.  Bruce Dern has always been one of my faves.  Saw him in The Burbs and he was great in that.  I know I've seen him in many others (oh, Hush Hush Sweet Charlotte, lol).

Thank you again! Denise


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2014)

I have Netflix on my Ipad and through my Wii game system. When I go up north, the Wii goes with me and so does Netflix. $8.00 a month and I use it quite a lot.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 9, 2014)

Boy, Wii is a blast, I get to play on my neighbors, and netflix is worth the dough for sure, I loved NO commercials, LOL!!


----------



## That Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Bruce Dern is such a terrific actor who never made "The Big Time" and I love seeing the hilarious Will Forte in a serious role.


----------



## Gael (Mar 9, 2014)

The trailer at least:


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 9, 2014)

DH has been wanting to see this and I`ve been hearing people say it`s good. Just last night the gal who babysat my kids when they were little and we`ve stayed close with,posted on FB that they went to see it and it was really good-although a little slow in the beginning. She said her dad would have loved it (he passed away years ago and would be 90 now). So we`ll definitely have to pick it up. Don`t have Netflix or anything because we just aren`t movie watchers. Never can sit long enough without interruptions,drives me crazy.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2014)

The last time we went to a theater it was playing My big fat Greek Wedding. Before that, Honeysuckle Rose with Willie Nelson.No need to go there with all the entertainment we can get at home.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the recommendation, Sunny - this is the push I needed to pick this up. :encouragement:


----------



## Pappy (Mar 10, 2014)

I couldn't find it on Netflix either. Maybe there is different shows in different areas.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 12, 2014)

Just watched _Nebraska_ - fantastic movie!

Bruce Dern is really believable as the quiet but stubborn Woody, I haven't recalled seeing Stacy Keach since his _Mike Hammer_ TV series in the mid-'80's and the cinematography in this movie is breath-taking.

A must-see! Two thumbs up!


----------

